# Which blush? Cantaloupe or Melba and is there much of a difference between the two? Also can someone rec a blush that would go great with red lipstick



## Summer (Feb 5, 2014)

*Which blush? Cantaloupe or Melba and is there much of a difference between the two? Also can someone rec a blush that would go great with red lipstick and neutral smokey eye?*

I am having a problem deciding ! I haven't seen cataloupe in person. I have seen melba but the lighting in the store was really bad. Can someone compare the two? Which one do you prefer?

  Also can someone rec a blush that would go great with red lipstick and neutral smokey eye? Would melba or cantaloupe go good? For reference, I Usually wear the 2nd lightest foundation depending on the brand. In mac I am nc20 (for the mineral liquid foundation)


----------



## geeko (Feb 6, 2014)

I have both blushers. I will try to take a pic when I get home after work tonight n swatch the 2 side by side for u. Bth colors are actually pretty good choiced to wear with red lips.


----------



## geeko (Feb 7, 2014)

I've taken pics of the two,  pics taken from my hp... hope this helps


----------



## Summer (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you! that was helpful! I like cantaloupe but based on the pics, I am going to go for Melba instead since it isn't frosty. Thanks again!!


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Summer said:


> Thank you! that was helpful! I like cantaloupe but based on the pics, I am going to go for Melba instead since it isn't frosty. Thanks again!!


I have both and yes they are similar colors but Melba is a matte and Cantaloupe has a frosty sheen which I love. I prefer Cantaloupe bc I don't like to look too Matte. But if you want a blush to wear with red lips I think Melba will suit you more.


----------



## Summer (Feb 12, 2014)

stephglittersss said:


> I have both and yes they are similar colors but Melba is a matte and Cantaloupe has a frosty sheen which I love. I prefer Cantaloupe bc I don't like to look too Matte. But if you want a blush to wear with red lips I think Melba will suit you more.


  Thank you! I am definitely looking for something matte as I wear a highlighter and I don't want to be too frosty!


----------

